# What happeed to my Review.



## bigfrank (Dec 6, 2005)

I posted my review for La Cabana beach resort 5 weeks ago. I posted on This Thread to find out what happened. Where did it go. Is it lost?


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 7, 2005)

*Is this not funny*

I received an email from the man, Bill Rogers today. Looks like I won a Pulitzer or something for my review. But yet my review still has not posted. Guess I will pop open a bottle of wine to celebrate the Pulitzer.  

Frank,

You have been awarded a Resort Review Award for your recent review. To win this 
award your review had to be both complete in context and be the first review we 
have received on this resort ( or the first in the last 6 months ) . 

Your review also qualifies for a chance of winning our Best Resort Review
of the Quarter Award which is a Free RCI Banked Week.

We would like to thank you for your support by offering you the choice
of one of the following rewards=

One Free Classified Ad or
Six months Free membership renewal

You now have 1 award credited to your account. There is 
no time limit for using your rewards. We will keep track of any 
additional awards for you ( hopefully you will have many, many more).

Thanks again for helping our group.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 7, 2005)

Frank I also won a Resort Review Award today but mine is posted! I think popping a bottle of wine is a great idea.  

Lynn


----------



## Keitht (Dec 7, 2005)

So to those people who wanted something tangible for submitting reviews - you see there can be a reward for the effort


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 7, 2005)

LynnW - what resort did you post a review?  Want to look at yours and Big Franks to see what a real award winner looks like and use as a guide.


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 7, 2005)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> LynnW - what resort did you post a review?  Want to look at yours and Big Franks to see what a real award winner looks like and use as a guide.



 Don't look at mine as it is not posted, Besides I think Bill must have been drinking when he read mine. He laughed and cried so hard that he hit the erase button.  

Eric all kidding aside I posted just about the same review on timeshareforums, look in Shaggy's forum That is where I put it but you can also look in the Central America and Caribbean time share forum.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 8, 2005)

My review was for Grand Destinations in Mesquite NV. I never expected to win! Some of the reviews go into such detail and leave nothing out. I always post a review but usually think I've forgotten something! Anyway I still feel these reviews make it worthwhile to have a Tug membership and wish more people would submit them especially for those resorts where the reviews are so out of date.  

Lynn


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 8, 2005)

I guess the eyes are not doing to good, as I made a Boo-Boo. I took the code from the review page but must have copied the one above the resort that I reviewed. It should have been LCB but I wrote TDV. My review was posted in one of the divi resorts that was listed above the La Cabana. Bill Rogers took the time to find out what happened. Good going Bill Thumbs up for finding it.  
 As far as the award goes
 I believe that I might be still in the running for the Pulitzer award as mine was dated on the 3rd, Someone else posted one after mine a few weeks later. There were no reviews prior to about within a years time. So I should still be in the running for a Pulitzer.


----------



## Larry (Dec 8, 2005)

bigfrank said:
			
		

> I received an email from the man, Bill Rogers today. Looks like I won a Pulitzer or something for my review. But yet my review still has not posted. Guess I will pop open a bottle of wine to celebrate the Pulitzer.
> 
> Frank,
> 
> ...



OK Frank nice going but don't let it go to your head because I just checked my Email and I also won the same award from Bill Rogers. 

So I was thinking that anyone who is awarding both of us in the same week for our reviews can't know much about rewarding talented writers like us. So don't start poping open that wine yet without calling me first so that we can share it. But then again knowing you, you probably finished off the bottle by now.

By the way my award was for my write up of Carpedium Roma Golf club and my two week trip to Rome, Florence and Venice. 

No wonder you called me to get my recommendations for your trip to Italy this summer.


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 9, 2005)

Larry said:
			
		

> So I was thinking that anyone who is awarding both of us in the same week for our reviews can't know much about rewarding talented writers like us. So don't start poping open that wine yet without calling me first so that we can share it. But then again knowing you, you probably finished off the bottle by now.
> 
> By the way my award was for my write up of Carpedium Roma Golf club and my two week trip to Rome, Florence and Venice.
> 
> No wonder you called me to get my recommendations for your trip to Italy this summer.


 Hey I know who to call, You seem to be going to the same places as me but you go right before me. Enjoy Mexico, Leave a little Tibet for me to find under a rock when your there and I will see if I can find it.

 If I received the award I think most on this board would die of laughter. Did you ever see my spelling before I got this spell checker?  

As far as the wine goes there's a few bottles here waiting for you, We will get together some time next year.


----------



## bigfrank (Dec 12, 2005)

Just wanted you all to know that my review is now posted in the right spot.


----------

